# Tagged out...darn it!



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Well filled my tag with a pretty nice 10 pnt in late October. Didnt realize this guy "Splitter" was still around. Hopefully he makes it another year!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice buck...and a very mature looking 12 point (or whatever it is)..he's lasted this long...how long ago did you see him before this instance?


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Thx! Last season before gun season.


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

What are you gonna do? It's not like you're hunting behind a high fence! Just keep your ear to the ground. Seems like word of big bucks being taken has a way of filtering out! Hope ol' "Splitter" is there for you next year. Nice buck this year as well. WTG!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Ole 'Splitter' will give ya even more reason to get out there next year. 
Congrats on a nice buck.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks guys! Good luck out there!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! I wouldn't beat yourself up too much. May never see "Splitter" this year, then you'd be kicking yourself that you didn't take this buck.


----------

